# Leonard mixing valves?



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I just rebuilt a leonard 210 1/2" mixing valve for a sloan sensor operated bank. Anyone had to do this, if so are they very reliable? Went together fine. Old parts were pretty corroded and seized up. Its only 4 years old, seems crazy to be replacing a $200 spring already!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

They are meant to be serviced on a regular basis...
Though depending on water conditions I have seen lots of build up on the coils or coils flaking...
Temperamental but okay when the kinks are worked out...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I pulled a Leonard TM-20 out of a house the other day. Supply house quoted 438 for a rebuild kit and 478.00 for a new valve. I replaced it with a small and inexpensive Honeywell for 88.00

Don't get me wrong, I love Leonard mixing valves, but it is overkill for this unit. It's a duplex and has a AO Smith high recovery 50 gal that supplies water for domestic and heating uses. When the units where built, the plumber connected the Leonard at the top of the waterheater. He placed tees at the water heater nipples and came out to the mv. The only problem was they used galvanized tee's and nipples :thumbup:. The tempering valves are getting clogged and trashed up. 

I've been cleaning them out as the hot water pressure drops in the units. From now on I'm replacing the Leonards and re-piping the water heaters.


----------



## Mr Bruno (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had the same issues with Leonard mixing valves. They seize up, and you end up breaking the spring. Easy to rebuild, but like PlungerJockey stated, the complete rebuild is almost as much as the new valve. I haven't used the Honeywell model, but will be looking into it now.


----------

